# Ozone Generators



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

I've been thinking about getting an ozone generator for inside my vehicle, because the things I do make it stink. 

I see HME offer some cigarette lighter plug-in versions, but inhaling ozone is reportedly unsafe and I don't believe that they create enough ozone to unstink my vehicle.

I thought perhaps something bigger and airing out the ozone before using the vehicle.

Anybody else using one of these for their vehicle? Does it work?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

< $1










-DallanC


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

DallanC said:


> < $1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That won't begin to work. -O,-


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Eat less cabbage and beans.
(Just thought I beat everybody to it)


----------

